# Tri-Axle Snow Hauling Mass



## brfootball45

How you doing im looking for work for my tri-axle dump trucks in the winter time. Im available 24/7 after the storm for snow hauling. Im looking for work in Massachusetts. Im fully licensed and insured and also OSHA 10 ceritfied. Contact me if you need tri-axles in the winter for snow removal. My # is 508-802-1930 my name is Kevin


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;882911 said:


> How you doing im looking for work for my tri-axle dump trucks in the winter time. Im available 24/7 after the storm for snow hauling. Im looking for work in Massachusetts. Im fully licensed and insured and also OSHA 10 ceritfied. Contact me if you need tri-axles in the winter for snow removal. My # is 508-802-1930 my name is Kevin


Try hooking up with Mass-Highway they will use tri's & wheeler's to haul snow....if it's a big enuff storm...Or a local city....I drove a tri-axle for a guy hauling snow out of Hyde Park & Dorchester


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i plow for them, but i havent seen them use dump trucks for hauling, im reaching out to companies who plow parking lots or commericial properties that would need to have the snow hauled away so that it doesnt pile up, but thanks for the info!


----------



## brfootball45

bump to the top


----------



## brfootball45

bump to the top, anyone know of someone looking for snow hauling in ma for this upcoming season?


----------



## triadpm

What kind of rates can you get up there? I just bought a tandem (16' bed) and was thinking about trying to hook up with some one in the DC area. not sure of the going rate.. Thanks


----------



## brfootball45

bump to the top also available to haul salt


----------



## TommyMac

Hey, Have you tried to hook up with Salt City out of Charlestown


----------



## brfootball45

i have called like a month back and the guy said that they werent busy yet, i guess to get in there you need to know someone who knows someone, why do you know someone there?


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;908806 said:


> i have called like a month back and the guy said that they werent busy yet, i guess to get in there you need to know someone who knows someone, why do you know someone there?


No I don't know anyone in charge there....I drove a tri-axle for a guy & we hauled out of there almost all winter....It sucked it was tonnage not hourly except for when they needed site truck's to off load the ships.....Who do you haul for in the summer???


----------



## brfootball45

whomever i can its been tuff this year but i mostly haul for aggregate , ill take any thing you know


----------



## TommyMac

Things have definately been tough....I usually haul for aggravate too....Have you tried Keating or Lynch


----------



## brfootball45

I have tried Keating but there all over the place alot of traveling, wheres lynch out of? ive never heard of them


----------



## TommyMac

They got a plant in Millbury & I think Cranston R.I......Have you tried Lorusso or Susi


----------



## wilfred

TommyMac;908102 said:


> Hey, Have you tried to hook up with Salt City out of Charlestown


Call Eastern Minerals in Chelsea, the people at salt city are wierd. Eastern Minerals has more work. Talk to Kenny at Eastern Minerals, He si a good guy and wiil dispatch you so you can make some money.


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i talked to Kenny today i asked him and he quickly said nope! i was like wow alright, Id like to try contacting lynch if i could do you know there full name, and i didnt think susi hired i thought he had his own trucks?


----------



## wilfred

Susi does have his own trucks, he hires subs also. If it snows and keeps snowing Kenny will soon need more trucks.


----------



## TommyMac

Granger Lynch there website is www.jhlynch.com & phone # 508-756-6244

Try Lorusso out of Plainville.....I know Susi is slow as hell now, the guy I work for's trailer dumps are not even working for them because its so damn slow


----------



## brfootball45

thank you i appreciate it big time, it sucks a year and a half ago everyone was looking for trucks ever since the economy crashed no one is looking nothing. Its tuff i dont know how the guys with the brand new trucks do it


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i never knew that about susi, Kenny was very quick with saying no it seems like everyone is turning to hauling salt now


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;911097 said:


> thank you i appreciate it big time, it sucks a year and a half ago everyone was looking for trucks ever since the economy crashed no one is looking nothing. Its tuff i dont know how the guys with the brand new trucks do it


Yea....No kidding @ least the place I work for all the trucks are payed off.....We all hope for snow & ice in the winter so we get payed.....I had to sell my race car to pay of my F-150 loan....It sucks because here I'm 23 yrs old & still live @ home....Oh Well


----------



## TommyMac

Did you find any work haulin snow yet


----------



## brfootball45

just one guy called me just waiten for him to call me back with a day and time, im willing to take anything, have you ?


----------



## TommyMac

Right after the storm of Sunday night when Mass-Highway signed us out we went back to the shop & took off the plows...They were haulin for either Foxboro or Norwood I cant remember....Your out of the Whitman pit right, are you telling me that there's no one that needs snow hauled didnt you guys get like 2'....Wrentham area only got about 13" & towns were asking for snow hauling...Now a few yrs ago I plowed for Framingham & wether it was a 6" or bigger snow they hauled snow I guess you could try them


----------



## brfootball45

yeah i have ad's up, and i only got one call, i havent seen many people hauling, maybe im not contacting the right people or im looking in the wrong spots, i didnt know towns hire trucks


----------



## TommyMac

brfootball45;923092 said:


> yeah i have ad's up, and i only got one call, i havent seen many people hauling, maybe im not contacting the right people or im looking in the wrong spots, i didnt know towns hire trucks


Oh I'm sorry I thought you knew & allready looked into it...On big storms congested towns & cities always look for snow haulin


----------



## brfootball45

who do you contact in the towns and cities


----------



## TommyMac

The DPW director


----------



## brfootball45

oh alright, yeah im looking for anything right now just to remain busy you know


----------



## TommyMac

Oh I hear ya....Did ya try local stores some haul the snow out back


----------



## brfootball45

no i havent, i will try i have been running around doing christmas shopping kind of last min haha


----------



## TommyMac

I meant to ask you, how many hrs did you get plowin....Did you say you guys were going to get a 11' for the truck ...did ya get it yet


----------



## brfootball45

yeah we got an 11 foot for it, the pickup and tri-axle got called out at 10:30 saturday night then ended around 6:30 sunday afternoon


----------



## TommyMac

Wrentham called in the tri's also in @ 10:30pm Saturday & signed us out @ 5:30pm Sunday

Did ya like it, is it a power angle, what type of hitching set-up "bumper to axle"


----------



## brfootball45

yeah we bought it for 800 and its practically brand new , the paint was just chipped so we sent it out and got it painted red and black and it looks like a million bucks, its a power angle, and we have a custom hitch set up that connects to the frame, ive heard of to many horror stories with the plow connected to the bumper


----------



## TommyMac

$800 on a power angle plow are you kiddin, what did you do steal it HAHA...I thought the same about the bumper-axle set-up puttin a ton of strain on the axle but they have been run for eva it seems like


----------



## brfootball45

ya its practically brand new, the pistons, lines, the plow itself looks like before i bought it , the person before me only used it once, the guy i bought it off had about 20, 11 footers so i went down there with my pickup and brought it back here, ya im happy with the frame mount i guess opinion varies on who you talk to


----------



## TommyMac

is it a straight blade or tapered 1side....That must of looked funny going down the road with an 11' plow hanging out of an 8' bed....I should know I did it last year but that was a 10' blade for a 6 wheeler hanging out the back of my F-150


----------



## brfootball45

its a straight with i wanna say it looks like flared ends similar to the new boss V plows in a way


----------



## TommyMac

oh...ok is it like the one's mass-highway has on there 6 wheelers were they can run the blade either direction & elevate the snow over the guard rail

Dude you should put some pics in the DOT pic thread...I would if i had a dig cam


----------



## brfootball45

haha not yet i dont have any pics or a camera , but its not bad, im very happy with the purchase of it ,its awesome to plow with as well you dont feel a thing


----------



## brfootball45

bump to the top


----------



## brfootball45

bump to the top available after this upcoming storm


----------



## tuna

Bad year for Salt,I haul for Eastern and have only been over there 4 days this year.Salt city took a lot of their work just about the whole North shore.I have a good repore with Kenny and still can`t get any work.


----------



## brfootball45

yeah im looking for anything hauling salt, snow or whatever comes around


----------



## mwalsh9152

a friend of mine hauls for Eastern, and Im pretty sure hes been working daily. Not full days, but the trucks still rolling at least


----------



## brfootball45

Ya its tuff to get in there, it seems like you need to know somebody who knows somebody who knows somebody. Its been real slow im just looking for any type of work for the truck


----------



## mwalsh9152

yeah, his is a family business that has been around for a long time, but also, once you get in there ass kissing really pays off.....you take care of them, and they take care of you. It sucks, but you do what you have to do to get the bills paid these days


----------

